# Best day in a long time!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Crew consisted of just me and my little girl who just turned 9 on Valentine's day. 

We left out of Pensacola Pass to some numbers I had never hit before. Seas were a solid 3ft but not too bad, still managed to cruise at 26-28mph with ease. 

Well my numbers didn't pan out and several miles from any good spots I didn't know what to do. We cruised slow enough that my fish finder would read good and I hoped for the best. It wasn't long and JACKPOT ran over a coop!

First drop my daughter hooked up into a 32" snapper and landed it with some help from dad. 

This spot was on fire with four more snapper in the 30-31" range and several more over 25". We also put a couple keeper trigger in the box. 

We moved on and caught tons more ARS but surprisingly not another trigger which was odd. She didn't care so nor did I!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome stuff, not sure what happen but the trigger bite was reversed and snapper seemed to be on fire for Saturday. 

Kudos for you and the little one. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!

That's what its all about.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job getting your baby gurl on some quality fish!!! Cute pics!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Please PM me with the location of this coop so I can be sure you weren't fishing on mine.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice. Can't wait till my 4 month old granddaughter can experience Gulf fishing.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great day out there, slow bite but fun.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

That smile says it all...it was a great fishing day!


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

great shots,love the expression!


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Very good!


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

That face!!!! What a great memory she will carry with her and you too!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! Big snappers like that so close to shore. Awesome.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Priceless!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Pics are keepers, looked like she had a ball :thumbup:


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Her facial expression is priceless!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Doing it right!


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Your daughter will remember that day for a very long time. Good on ya Pop!!


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I sure miss them days, my little girl is a teenager and I have to bribe her to go with me now. Enjoy every minute of it while you can. My son is now of age to start hitting it hard with me, can't wait.


----------

